# Matching Knit Hat & Cowl - Sport weight yarn



## whitknits (Nov 9, 2012)

Here is Rushmore Hat and Rushmore Cowl. Both are easy and quick knits with much more complicated looking results. Simple stripes of stockinette and reverse stockinette are transformed with staggered pleating of the reverse stockinette stripes. The pleats give the fabric great texture and keep it warm. All you need is about 275 yards of sport weight yarn for the hat and 305 yards for the cowl. My cowl has seen lots of use since the cold weather set in. Links for the patterns are pasted below. Thanks for looking!

Hat: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/rushmore-hat
Pattern: $6.00 or $10 for both.

Cowl: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/rushmore-cowl
Pattern: $6.00 or $10 for both.


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

These are beautiful!!! I edited your description to include the prices of the patterns, per our forum section rules.
Thanks for posting.


----------



## whitknits (Nov 9, 2012)

I read the rules to refresh my aging mind, but somehow still didn't get it right! Thanks for the assist and the compliments!


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

whitknits said:


> I read the rules to refresh my aging mind, but somehow still didn't get it right! Thanks for the assist and the compliments!


You are very welcome, that's why we are here, to help.


----------



## CherylErasmus (Sep 30, 2013)

Oh my goodness me is this not just too stunning for words. I just love the purple and pink combination - And of course the blue (my favourite colour) is gorgeous. While I am praising your model is so pretty too. Well done


----------



## whitknits (Nov 9, 2012)

Thank you! The model is a friend's daughter. She is as sweet as she is lovely and moving away within the next year! I will be sad to lose her, but happy that she is moving forward to better things.


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

Bravo! These are lovely and unique!


----------



## whitknits (Nov 9, 2012)

Thank you! I love your cupcake hat!


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

What a lovely combo! And the color is wonderful, too!


----------



## whitknits (Nov 9, 2012)

Thanks so much!


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Very pretty!


----------



## whitknits (Nov 9, 2012)

Thank you Knittingkitty!


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

What a nice matching hat and cowl set! I love how you have a different color for the ridges--it really sets it off!


----------



## charliesrose (Dec 6, 2012)

I love the blue and it definitely looks warm!


----------



## whitknits (Nov 9, 2012)

Thank you! Just took a look at your patterns and they are lovely!


----------



## whitknits (Nov 9, 2012)

That Mineral color by Madelinetosh is one of my favorites!


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Fantastic design!!


----------



## imaknuttyknitter (Feb 23, 2011)

beautiful!!


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

Great designs, love them


----------



## Keepmeinstitches (Feb 21, 2011)

Very beautiful and quite tempting. My granddaughter would love it.
Keep Me In Stitches


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Those are beautiful. And they were featured on Raverly today.


----------



## whitknits (Nov 9, 2012)

Thanks so much!


----------



## whitknits (Nov 9, 2012)

Thank you.


----------



## whitknits (Nov 9, 2012)

Thank you.


----------



## whitknits (Nov 9, 2012)

I appreciate it, thanks!


----------



## whitknits (Nov 9, 2012)

Thank you. You could surprise her with it


----------



## whitknits (Nov 9, 2012)

SouthernGirl said:


> Those are beautiful. And they were featured on Raverly today.


Thank you for the compliment. I'm not sure what you mean by they were featured on Ravelry. Perhaps you saw an ad that I have running. I'm hosting a knit along so I'm trying to promote the patterns.


----------



## Byrdgal (Jun 27, 2011)

Beauiful!!


----------



## inkasmum (Mar 29, 2011)

I love the pink and purple, really nice effect


----------



## whitknits (Nov 9, 2012)

Thank you. I love your avatar!


----------



## whitknits (Nov 9, 2012)

Two colors really highlight the pattern stitch, thanks!


----------

